# VDPAU problem on older AMD GPU



## YuryG (Nov 10, 2020)

Since some upgrade VDPAU stopped working (again). 
	
	



```
> vdpauinfo
display: :0   screen: 0
Error creating VDPAU device: 23
```
What this error 23 mean?
I use radeonkms driver for my R600 AMD graphics. FreeBSD-stable r364926 amd64.
Is there anything I can do to return vdpau driver working?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 12, 2020)

PR 250325


----------



## YuryG (Nov 12, 2020)

And where can I get vainfo (and should I)? I only have vdpauinfo.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 12, 2020)

`vainfo` is to test VA-API which is included in multimedia/libva-utils.


----------

